# Well oiled starter



## abnscout82 (Jan 19, 2014)

Hello all,

Yesterday in an effort to spread some horse manure since the ground is frozen I went out to start my MF-35 (with the Perkins Diesel). When I tried starting it, it turned over very sluggish and would lonely turn a small amount. I have had a dead battery before it acted different. What I saw was a small amount of smoke coming from the starter. So I figured I fried the starter. I took off the starter, decided to look inside and found a lot of oil inside it. I read that this is normally due to engine oil or transmission fluid filling flywheel cover and the hole becoming clogged. I have known about a leak for a while, but an old tractor leaking a little has never been a concern (many old farmers almost consider it normal). So I have a couple of questions I would appreciate some help with:

1. Does the leak theory sound correct? 

2. I Believe it may be coming from any or all of: transmission main seal, engine main seal, rope seals (never heard of rope seals), or from a bad oil pan gasket. Any other places?

3. Can I save the starter or just get a new one? If I need a new one, where is the best place to order one and what brands should I look for or avoid?

4. I have no problems with mechanics but have never disassembled a tractor before. It sounds like I will have to drop the oil pan and/or split the tractor for the seals (from the little I have read, neither are very simple). What I would like is a good repair manual to help me make sure I do not miss anything (like a Chilton if there is one out there). What is the best one to get, and where should I get it? I see a lot of repair manuals out there with VERY different prices.

5. Since I may be doing some significant work to the tractor, I might consider some additional gaskets or a rebuild kit. The tractor runs well (of course it smokes), but I do have some minimal leaking on the block. Any ideas on where to get good quality gaskets?

6. I also will probably want to work on the power steering. It has not worked since I got it. And when it is very cold (sub freezing), the steering locks up (can turn all the way in one direction, but only a little bit in the other). After the tractor warms up the steering frees up. I am guessing I have some water in the fluid. When I got the tractor the hoses leaked so I got new ones but the shop didn't do a good job on them so if anyone has any insight on this please let me know. Also: Could you please let me know where is a good place to get power steering hoses for the MF-35?

Ok, so I asked a whole lot and I will sincerely appreciate any help anyone can give me.


----------

